
Hands on with India's £3 smartphone - hobbes
http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/technology-36651700
======
HoopleHead
Not "hands on" in the slightest. Just the same old speculation that every
other news site has.

Shame on the BBC for descending to clickbait.

